# HGH - Minimum & Maximum Theraputic Doses



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i've had a box of HGH sitting in my fridge for 6 months now, i've not bothered using it as i couldn't justify it as i've not done any Cardio in that time. I'm ready to focus on fitness again now and would like to use this HGH, i want to do this as safely as possible but also to be effective, i'm not really bothered about size but would like to jab before fasted cardio 5x a week Mon - Fri, i'm not using just to help fat loss, i'd like to run to get theraputic benefits.

Its Riptropin i have which are 10iu per vial, so i could do 4iu 5x a week and that would be 2 bottles or i could do 2.5iu or even 3.3iu ed

What would you recommend? I'm not arsed about doing big doses for muscle growth etc, i'd just like to do a theraputic dose.

Not only just to aid in fat loss, but to get the other health benefits too.

So for a 'theraputic' and safe dose, whats the min and max in your opinion?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

2iu pre fasted cardio worked wonders for me, most important is not to eat to soon after cardio, as the body is still sucking up and expending those FFA's, I usually jabbed my hgh 20 mins before cardio, then 45-60mins exercise, then wait about 2 hours after finishing to eat. Just be sure to nail your diet for the rest of the day you prolific cheater you! :tongue:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Min dose has been 1iu @2-3 times per day, max dose was 40iu of hyge, felt fvcking awesome but the cts was a bit much, plus using high amounts (blast etc) makes my weight go up a lot (15lbs in 6 days lol) but it all fell off the next week.

I'm only ever going to use 2iu per jab nowadays, plus ghrp/ghrh etc.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Conscript said:


> 2iu pre fasted cardio worked wonders for me, most important is not to eat to soon after cardio, as the body is still sucking up and expending those FFA's, I usually jabbed my hgh 20 mins before cardio, then 45-60mins exercise, then wait about 2 hours after finishing to eat. Just be sure to nail your diet for the rest of the day you prolific cheater you! :tongue:





Conscript said:


> Min dose has been 1iu @2-3 times per day, max dose was 40iu of hyge, felt fvcking awesome but the cts was a bit much, plus using high amounts (blast etc) makes my weight go up a lot (15lbs in 6 days lol) but it all fell off the next week.
> 
> I'm only ever going to use 2iu per jab nowadays, plus ghrp/ghrh etc.


Sounds good, i'm not after using crazy doses as its not worth it since i'm not looking to gain size well a dose of 2.5iu before cardio 5 days a week

seems like a good idea, its not gonna be expensive nor would it be damaging to the heart as HGH can be in bigger doses

Does anyone on here use HGH long term at this type of dose for health benefits? Is it worth doing?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been on 2iu a day since January this year. Recently added GHRP6 and CJC into the mix.

I personally don't find that it has had much effect on fat burning at this dose to be honest, but health wise it's all good. Since adding the peptides, I have come down a bit on my belt, but again nothing outstanding.

I take mine around 6am in the morning and train around 6.30 with a mixture of weights and cardio.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dt36 said:


> I have been on 2iu a day since January this year. Recently added GHRP6 and CJC into the mix.
> 
> I personally don't find that it has had much effect on fat burning at this dose to be honest, but health wise it's all good. Since adding the peptides, I have come down a bit on my belt, but again nothing outstanding.
> 
> I take mine around 6am in the morning and train around 6.30 with a mixture of weights and cardio.


Ok cool, what kind of benefits to you find from using 2iu? Compared to nothing, cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

4/5iu EOD would be fine.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> 4/5iu EOD would be fine.


Yeah its just that peoples views on 1/2 lives differ so much, some say that only 2iu can be taken in at once and that its only in the system for 3 hours so taking these doses that some take of like 30iu in a day sound like a waste, i'm not sure tbh, its too confusing lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Ok cool, what kind of benefits to you find from using 2iu? Compared to nothing, cheers


General well being really. I have not been ill at all this year, recovery seems good as I don't seem to ache as much as I used to, and luckily I've stayed injury free. At 42, this is a welcome bonus. Sleep is really good on the current combo, as I used to wake every night, but now I don't stir until the alarm goes off.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dt36 said:


> General well being really. I have not been ill at all this year, recovery seems good as I don't seem to ache as much as I used to, and luckily I've stayed injury free. At 42, this is a welcome bonus. Sleep is really good on the current combo, as I used to wake every night, but now I don't stir until the alarm goes off.


Nice, would you recommend it to others to take a shot a day of HGH?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm into my 4th month now and i've got to say the results are minimal if any, but thats just me, and no one can be sure what you're injecting unless tests are carried out. i'll carry on till xmas, but if results are the same i'll knock it on the head. 200 of test ew would yeild better results, but thats a different matter!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> i'm into my 4th month now and i've got to say the results are minimal if any, but thats just me, and no one can be sure what you're injecting unless tests are carried out. i'll carry on till xmas, but if results are the same i'll knock it on the head. 200 of test ew would yeild better results, but thats a different matter!


What HGH you running mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Raptor said:


> What HGH you running mate?


europharma i think it's called somatropin, i don't rate it yet, although i started cardio 4 weeks ago and the fat does seem to be coming off, but that could be the cardio!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I am seriously looking into GH for counteracting ageing, and to help recovery. As usual Hackskii has posted some cracking threads on this, one of which is below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/23335-growth-hormone-real-fountain-youth.html

Interested if anyone else if using it primarily for this rather than growth as such.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

iirc every 1iu lasts 1.6 hours in your system.

so 7.5iu is in the system for 12 hours


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> iirc every 1iu lasts 1.6 hours in your system.
> 
> so 7.5iu is in the system for 12 hours


But it releases at the same rate, so wouldn't 10iu also last 1.6 hours?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Raptor said:


> But it releases at the same rate, so wouldn't 10iu also last 16 hours?


From what I've read .

yes

The peak is roughly a third of the way into the timescale,after that the drop off begins


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> From what I've read .
> 
> yes
> 
> The peak is roughly a third of the way into the timescale,after that the drop off begins


Lol it was a total fluke on my last post, have edited, the full stop is not working so i have to copy and paste fullstops

I meant wouldn't it last 1.6 hours whether its 1iu or 10iu? because its not esterfied, it just releases all at once


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

From my reading on Dats site ,no.

The 1.6 hour rate is from the graph on Dats & the reading on how exogenous GH is utilised by the body


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> From my reading on Dats site ,no.
> 
> The 1.6 hour rate is from the graph on Dats & the reading on how exogenous GH is utilised by the body


Fair enough, i just assumed that with it having the same 1/2 life whether it was 1iu or 10iu that it would release the same,

No matter what dose it was as its not estered to release over a certain period


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Think of it like vodka.

Take a shot & all is well.

Take 16 shots @ once & all is different lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> Think of it like vodka.
> 
> Take a shot & all is well.
> 
> Take 16 shots @ once & all is different lol


Fair enough


----------

